# طلب ضروري جدا اكتر ما تتصورو



## نبال (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بدي منكم تصميم لفيلا مع المسقط الافقي والواجهات 
ضروري يا اخوتي جداااااااااااااا
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## فارسي (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

لدي تصميم فيلا ، ولكن مساقط أفقية فقط 

فلو أحببت ، أرفقت لك الملف بكل سرور 

والجود بالموجود 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## أروى (26 فبراير 2008)

دى فيلا كانت معروضة من احد الزملاء
يارب تساعدك


----------



## زياد قباني (28 فبراير 2008)

الاخت أروى

انا ايضا ابحث عن تصاميم كاملة لفيلات 
ممكن تساعديني ؟ 

بمواقع او صور ؟؟

اشكرك مقدما

زياد


----------



## نبال (28 فبراير 2008)

وين يا أخ فارسي المساقط


----------



## فارسي (2 مارس 2008)

*أنا آسف*

اعتذر عن تأخيري المتكرر 

ولو أن أمراً طارئ حدث في عملي ، حال بيني وبين وعدي لكم 

أتقدم لكم باعتذاري مرة أخرى 

وتفضلوا برفع مسقط فيلا قمت برسمها من قبل ، كما ستجدون إضافة مميزة أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم 
وهي ضريبة على تأخيري 

والحمد لله


----------



## المهندس ع (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

انا عندي ملف كامل لمخططات فلل والواجهات

لكن للاسف لم اتمكن من رفعه للمنتدى.


----------

